# Hechinger Riding Tractor



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

I bought a Hechinger 18hp Briggs and Stratton , 44in cut and was wondering if anyone knows who manufactored these for them and when they were made ? It is built Very strong , 4 speed , and I love the sound of the Briggs Twins.. Just sounds like a tractor.... I can only find a serial number on it and not much else anywhere. Thanks for your help !!!!! CURLEY4270


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

put straights on it, and you'll like it more..... but as for the tractor, never heard of it before. though its probablly a name brand, or a name brand built by one of the major manufacturers.


----------



## curley4270 (Apr 13, 2005)

thats what I was trying to find out the name brand. It is big and tough looking like the Ford/Bolens type mower. Maybe MTD but it is built heavy duty so I am not really sure. Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, mtd did make heavy riders, they do make cubs and have been for years..... though old sears garden tractors were like tanks, those older riders were built tuff. even murrays were solid way back when. tried searching it up on google?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

hechinger = sears = roper = i dont remember who made em lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i think mtd did, for a while atleast, depends on the year it was made...


----------



## systemfoxtrott (Jun 20, 2005)

Its a poulin whith there label on it.Poulin pro to be exact when your looking for parts


----------

